# Looking for safety training



## mtlogcabin (Mar 17, 2017)

Our traffic signs and signals department is looking for employee safety videos or webinars they can purchase with regards to employee safety procedures and equipment they could implement within their department. 

Appreciate any ideas or info you may have


----------



## north star (Mar 17, 2017)

*# ~ #*

You might try OSHA to see what resources they have.
I have had one OSHA person to offer to come and present
something to a Code Officials group [  years ago  ].

There are private sector companies out there that have
presentations online & in person, that will customize
something specific to the requested needs.......Also, there
are universities that either have something online, or
come and present something in person.......The University
of Texas at Arlington recently came and presented some
OSHA  [ safety related  ] topics to one of our larger
training facilities.......I DO recommend UTA !

*# ~ #*


----------



## tmurray (Mar 17, 2017)

We bring in people to train us on workplace health and safety as a municipality and open registration to various departments. When you do it like this, it gets fairly cost friendly.


----------



## cda (Mar 17, 2017)

Have you had the local utility come in for a class.

Some may apply and some may not, but normally they do s great class.

Plus if you have a large electrical installer, some will come in and give a class


Any state agencies ??

YouTube??


----------



## ICE (Mar 17, 2017)

Your insurance carrier may have some ideas.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2017)

http://www.atssa.com/Training


----------



## mark handler (Mar 18, 2017)

http://www.dot.ca.gov/hq/construc/safety/


----------



## Msradell (Mar 18, 2017)

Here's a website for an organization that does some excellent safety training http://www.arsc.net/locations that sure if any of them are close to you but some of them will even travel to give presentations.


----------



## CharlsClark (Mar 20, 2017)

This is not confirmed what type safety training requirement you have. So It's very hard to decide to post information related to safety training. But I have training video link. I will be helpful for you.


----------

